# Where do you live tag



## Peytons torts (Sep 30, 2014)

The title sounds kind of creepy but by mean where do you live. I just mean city,state and country lol



Here's mine :
Salinas California USA


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 30, 2014)

i live in Alamo California USA


----------



## chaseswife (Sep 30, 2014)

San Tan Valley, Arizona


----------



## Jodie (Sep 30, 2014)

Spokane Valley WA.


----------



## visco (Oct 1, 2014)

Taipei, Taiwan


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 1, 2014)

I live in San Antonio,Texas USA


----------



## taza (Oct 1, 2014)

I live in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Oct 1, 2014)

Ukiah California. North of San Fransico


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 1, 2014)

In theory, Scotts Mills, Oregon, USA. But we're a few miles from there.


----------



## tortdad (Oct 1, 2014)

Houston Texas 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 1, 2014)

Houston, Texas


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cleveland ohio


----------



## smarch (Oct 1, 2014)

Massachusetts, in a small town right outside Worcester none of you have heard of called Charlton. Its a good thing I don't see people here as creepers


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 1, 2014)

Covington, Louisiana (USA), which is just a stone's throw from New Orleans.


----------



## peasinapod (Oct 1, 2014)

Zürich, Switzerland


----------



## KEZDOVE (Oct 1, 2014)

I live in South Yorkshire in england


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cleveland, OH area


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 1, 2014)

Auburn, AL War Eagle!
But still South Afrikan at heart.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 1, 2014)

PHX, AZ . 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## JoDee8147 (Oct 1, 2014)

Buffalo, New York


----------



## juli11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Next to cologne beautiful Germany!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 1, 2014)

Doncaster, South Yorkshire, England - home of The Mallard  


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Rach87 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seattle Washington


----------



## JAYGEE (Oct 1, 2014)

Houston, Tx. USA


----------



## symplestytches (Oct 1, 2014)

Lake Tapps, WA, USA


----------



## dmarshall1991 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tucson, Arizona USA


----------



## Tort-Rex (Oct 1, 2014)

Bordentown, New Jersey, USA 


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## pam (Oct 1, 2014)

Minnesota


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

Peytons torts said:


> The title sounds kind of creepy but by mean where do you live. I just mean city,state and country lol
> 
> Here's mine :
> Salinas California USA


My brother spent a few month in Salinas, working on a carnation farm. He was there for the big earthquake that hit SF. 

I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Merrick (Oct 1, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## KEZDOVE (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm from Doncaster south Yorkshire in england


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am from Culpeper, Virginia, USA. About one hour south of our nations capital.


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Fort Lauderdale, Florida


I have some friends down there and from there.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

juli11 said:


> Next to cologne beautiful Germany!


Germany is very very beautiful. I remember the rain, the fruit kiosk, the fresh air, I remember Speyer... I wish I can re-live that holiday


----------



## Carol S (Oct 2, 2014)

Alta Loma, CA


----------



## richosullivan (Oct 2, 2014)

Orlando, FL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, no one from Anchorage, Alaska. Strange…


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Germany is very very beautiful. I remember the rain, the fruit kiosk, the fresh air, I remember Speyer... I wish I can re-live that holiday


If you check my profile, you'll see where I live...


----------



## dmarshall1991 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow, no one from Anchorage, Alaska. Strange…


I just moved to arizona from Fairbanks Alaska 4 years ago


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2014)

Awww, Fairbanks. Land of mud roads and rain…


----------



## KatieandKyle (Oct 2, 2014)

Peoria, Arizona


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> Peoria, Arizona


GO DUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Smazril (Oct 2, 2014)

Central Oregon. The land of 300 days of sunshine a year! Perfect for a sulcata.


----------



## RuthJanice (Oct 2, 2014)

Temecula, California in the good ol USA


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2014)

Smazril said:


> Central Oregon. The land of 300 days of sunshine a year! Perfect for a sulcata.


I lived in Bend for years...only I don't remember all that sun...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2014)

Moved to Corvallis Oregon from the San Joaquin Valley Calif...
The Willamette Valley in Oregon.... where people don't tan they rust....



*GO BEAVERS!!!*


----------



## Delilah1623 (Oct 2, 2014)

taza said:


> I live in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada.


I grew up there!

Now by Green Bay WI.... and I'm posting this during the Packer game


----------



## AmRoKo (Oct 2, 2014)

Jacksonville, Florida, USA


----------



## 4jean (Oct 2, 2014)

Endicott, NY which is about 60 miles South of Syracuse.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 2, 2014)

I claim cleveland ohio but I'm really an hour west


----------



## Star-of-India (Oct 2, 2014)

East Bay, San Francisco Bay Area, California, USA


----------



## justino4444 (Oct 2, 2014)

Houston Texas or at least close to houston


~ Justin


----------



## tortdad (Oct 2, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> Houston Texas or at least close to houston
> 
> 
> ~ Justin


Where in h town 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## G-stars (Oct 2, 2014)

Murrieta California. 


— Gus


----------



## keepergale (Oct 2, 2014)

San Diego Ca.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2014)

Redlands, CA!


----------



## ascott (Oct 2, 2014)

Apple Valley (High Desert) California...


----------



## alleycat_pink (Oct 2, 2014)

Yate, Bristol, England


----------



## visco (Oct 3, 2014)

smarch said:


> Massachusetts, in a small town right outside Worcester none of you have heard of called Charlton. Its a good thing I don't see people here as creepers



I've heard of it.  I lived in downtown Worcester (near Highland St.)for 3 or 4 years... I used to tell people I lived just outside of Providence.


----------



## FLINTUS (Oct 3, 2014)

alleycat_pink said:


> Yate, Bristol, England


Quite near you, we're in south west Wiltshire.


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 3, 2014)

i'm from maryport. a small town in west cumbria england. its on the edge of the lake district.


----------



## Louise C (Oct 3, 2014)

Edinburgh, Scotland.....we get" 4 seasons in a day" up here. Makes tortoise keeping "interesting".


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 3, 2014)

Louise C said:


> Edinburgh, Scotland.....we get" 4 seasons in a day" up here. Makes tortoise keeping "interesting".



its just like that here. we have a saying that goes- if you don't like the weather wait an hour and it will have changed. lol


----------



## Louise C (Oct 3, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> its just like that here. we have a saying that goes- if you don't like the weather wait an hour and it will have changed. lol



Didn't Cumbria get the tag "wettest place in Britain"?


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2014)

San Jose, California .


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 3, 2014)

New Caney Texas about 20 miles north of Houston .


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 3, 2014)

Louise C said:


> Didn't Cumbria get the tag "wettest place in Britain"?


quite possible. alot of it was flooded for weeks last year.


----------



## justino4444 (Oct 3, 2014)

tortdad said:


> Where in h town
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


Kingwood/humble area


~ Justin


----------



## smarch (Oct 3, 2014)

visco said:


> I've heard of it.  I lived in downtown Worcester (near Highland St.)for 3 or 4 years... I used to tell people I lived just outside of Providence.


 Small world! I never even expect people to have heard of Worcester let alone have lived here


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 3, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> Kingwood/humble area
> 
> 
> ~ Justin


You're right down the 59 from me .


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 3, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> its just like that here. we have a saying that goes- if you don't like the weather wait an hour and it will have changed. lol


We say the same thing in Texas


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 3, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> Houston Texas or at least close to houston
> 
> 
> ~ Justin


Seems there are quite a few of us here in Houston.


----------



## Seaan (Oct 3, 2014)

Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## ahawashin (Oct 3, 2014)

City of margate , Florida 
South Florida anyhow


----------



## kathyth (Oct 3, 2014)

1/2 Walnut
1/2 Running Springs
California


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 3, 2014)

Northeast of Cleveland, Ohio!  Totally sympathize with all the members here who get a 'variety' of weather. I feel like I live in a weather triangle where the sun never stays, rain is unreliable (or not, depends on what you have to do outside) and seasons are always different.


----------



## weldorNate (Oct 3, 2014)

Devils lake North Dakota where get 65 one day then the next is in the thirties with little snow flakes in the air


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 3, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> I grew up there!
> 
> Now by Green Bay WI.... and I'm posting this during the Packer game


 
Shame on you!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 3, 2014)

Racine (or Milwaukee), WI!


----------



## yillt (Oct 4, 2014)

Kew, London, England


----------



## Spannerz (Oct 4, 2014)

Derbyshire, England 

Blessed to live in a beautiful country


----------



## Smazril (Oct 4, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I lived in Bend for years...only I don't remember all that sun...



Hey, I never said anything about warm sun. But it beats the valley clouds. I grew up here than lived in pdx for almost 10 years before coming back. Don't miss the grey and rain of the valley/pdx AT ALL!


----------



## Magni (Oct 4, 2014)

North Attleboro MA


----------



## Elohi (Oct 4, 2014)

San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Oct 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> GO DUCKS!!!!!!


You mean "Go Wildcats"!!!!! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 4, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> You mean "Go Wildcats"!!!!! Lol


With all the top teams losing today, I almost had that blocked out! Thanks…


----------



## KatieandKyle (Oct 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With all the top teams losing today, I almost had that blocked out! Thanks…


Lol, anything to help!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 4, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> Lol, anything to help!!


Did you just see the end of the Arizona /USC game? Unbelievable!


----------



## KatieandKyle (Oct 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Did you just see the end of the Arizona /USC game? Unbelievable!


Didn't get to see it! Only listen on the radio! We were heading back from a soccer tournament!!!! Would have been fantastic to have seen!! What a finish!!


----------



## Shakudo (Oct 4, 2014)

Tiel, The Netherlands


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 4, 2014)

jeffjeff said:


> its just like that here. we have a saying that goes- if you don't like the weather wait an hour and it will have changed. lol


That's just like Winnipeg. LOL! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2014)

Naples, Florida


----------



## hessbrit (Oct 5, 2014)

East Lansing, MI. Go green!


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 5, 2014)

Sierra Vista, AZ, US


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 5, 2014)

Phx . AZ land of the tortoises or hell for red (yellow ) foots 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Flipper (Oct 5, 2014)

JoDee8147 said:


> Buffalo, New York


I'm originally from buffalo, ny 

I live in St. Louis MO now


----------



## macky9326 (Oct 6, 2014)

Scotland in the United Kingdom, this is my view every morning!!



It's a pretty little place


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 6, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> Scotland in the United Kingdom, this is my view every morning!!
> View attachment 98989
> 
> 
> It's a pretty little place



Have you read Iain Banks' The Bridge? This is what I always think of.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## macky9326 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> Have you read Iain Banks' The Bridge? This is what I always think of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


I've read passages from it, always strange reading a book that includes my town


----------



## Peytons torts (Oct 6, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> Scotland in the United Kingdom, this is my view every morning!!
> View attachment 98989
> 
> 
> It's a pretty little place


That is so beautiful


----------



## Blakem (Oct 6, 2014)

Escalon, California (or Modesto, California as most people don't know my small cow/train town).


----------

